# Spider Grill Pellet Smoker



## doug7 (Jan 6, 2020)

Long time lurker, first time poster.
I've been leaning a 340 rectec for my first smoker grill, but just saw this thing on reddit.








						Spider Grills - The Original Spider-22
					

Grilling accessories and hardware.




					www.spidergrills.com
				





Has anyone ordered one of these and used it yet? What are your initial impressions?
Do you think it will have reasonable/even heat distribution?

I'm not in an immediate rush as I live in southern MN and am not planning too much smoking prior to spring/summer - though welding blankets have me intrigued for more winter smoking.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2020)

My opinion is not a chance this competes with a Rec Tec.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 6, 2020)

Weber 22" Kettle - $109
Spider 22 ----------- $278
Rec-Tec 340 ---------$599
A company that designs pellet poopers and backs them up with customer service 
vs. a kickstarter company that started last April with little to no history 
---Priceless!

Don't get me wrong, I am sure there is a niche market for the Spider.  
However, I agree with jcam in that this is an apples to oranges comparison. 
Besides, don't most Weber Kettle and WSM owners prefer charcoal over pellets anyway?


----------



## doug7 (Jan 6, 2020)

That's what I'm figuring as well; however, it's about half the price. So I was thinking that I don't mind slight inefficiencies with burn rate of pellets but that's only if one side of the grill isn't way hotter than another side - that would bother me too much.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 6, 2020)

If you already own a Weber 22" Kettle, then you are half way there. 
But if you don't, then that's $109 plus another $278 for the Spider. 
For another $212 you could get the RT 340. 
For that extra $212, you know you're getting something that is well proven.
There happens to be quite a few RT 340 and RT 700 owners here on the forums and they swear by them.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 6, 2020)

I think all companies have to start somewhere and it’s an interesting idea. But if your goal is to smoke using your kettle you can do that with literally just the kettle.

If your goal is to use get into pellet smoking, then it’s probably best to get a tried and true unit and not an adaptor.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 7, 2020)

First off, Welcome to the other side of SMF from an up nord member.
I passed thru your end of the state about 2 weeks ago and there wasn't much snow.  I think you missed most of the Christmas dump we got up here, too.  Snow is manageable, but the winter temps and winds make it more challenging.
I grill on my (kicked to the curb*) Weber kettle most of the winter.
I smoke when the temps are nicer and the wind is minimal. Haven't tried a welder blanket ... yet.
I use a charcoal snake and a knockoff Amazing tube (my wife bought it)
*Kettle was a freebie from the curb during semi annual city cleanup a couple years past. A 90's vintage and the old style 3 disc intake so the Spider would not adapt to my unit.

I stop here.  Don't have a pellet pooper and limited experience with them.


----------



## flagriller (Jan 7, 2020)

Rec-Tec


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 7, 2020)

Can't compare to Rec Tec but just an FYI....SmokeDaddyInc sells pellet conversion kits.






						Pellet Hopper Assemblies Archives - Smoke Daddy Inc. - BBQ Pellet Smokers, Cold Smokers, and Pellet Grill Parts & Accessories
					

Quality cold smokers, wood pellet grills, grilling & smoking products by Smoke Daddy Inc.




					smokedaddyinc.com


----------



## doug7 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for all the input on this. The advice feels sound. For my first pellet smoker, early adoption of something with a less known company (no warranty?) likely isn't the route to go.

I'll still wait about a month or two to see what people think of the new Weber pellet smoker.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2020)

Welcome and don’t get discouraged by some who may beat this down. If you do get it and do some cooks post a lengthy review. I think it’s interesting!


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't listen to the fanboys. I'm sure it's a good unit. They're all made in China anyway. The best you can get it Assembled in the USA. Everyone uses Chinese parts.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 8, 2020)

Rec tec over the other,Will be watching to see how well the Weber performs not that I can buy 1 while my pit boss hasn't missed a beat yet lol


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 8, 2020)

I am also very interested to see how those Weber SmokeFires do.  

Most likely I'm a Rec Tec'r for life but still always been a Weber fan and my Weber Genesis served me well for many many years.  Though I have never really had to reach out to any Weber support.  I just know they typically make great products.  I've watched some videos and their pellet grills do look impressive.  

To me, someone like Weber finally getting into the pellet grill game will only make others step up their game so I am excited about it.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a Weber Genesis 330S and a Rec Tec 340 and I have spent less time on the weber (which is a fantastic grill) but am loving the Rec Tec.....


----------



## sandyut (Jan 10, 2020)

Get the Rec Tec and be happy!  I love mine.  best purchase i made in a very long time.


----------



## kstone113 (Jan 10, 2020)

Spider Grills said:


> Smokedaddy kits require tools and modifications to your grill.   A major feature of the Spider-22 is that you can go back and forth between pellets and charcoal with one grill...and we think that's pretty neat.


Great point!  If you already have a weber kettle....go for it.


----------



## tcole (Feb 6, 2020)

I just saw this post and wanted to add a little review. I did buy one of the spider-22 grill adapters off of kickstarter. I have only done 3 cooks on it so far and have been very happy with it. The first cook I did was 5 pounds of wings that I started with a smoke, then turned the heat up to crisp them up. I did this as my first cook to get a feel for the heat distribution.  I would say it cooks about 95 percent even, with the outer ring cooking a little hotter, but not to bad. I have also cooked burghers and steaks with great results.  I cant wait to have time to smoke on it. I am very excited about this unit.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice update about the unit, keep us posted!!!


----------



## MSU_Kettle (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone have a long term opinion of the spider 22 pellet adaptor?
Also I'm considering the Venom for my 26"kettle.
Also considering the Grilla Silverbac All Terrain.
Leaning hard on the Grilla, but it's allot of cash.
Would be my first pellet cooker!


----------

